# GMOs?



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I just want to hear what you all think of them . Reply with good or bad and then write your reason  I don't want this to be a debate thread just an opinion thread  IMO they are bad


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I honestly have mixed feelings. I don't think they are as bad for us as they are being made out to be. They help increase production and that is a good thing. Farmers can get more product for less (which is always a good thing in my opinion....being the daughter of a working American farmer who earns his living solely off his farming and no outside job) We, as humans, tend to "modify" everything around us. We modify our animals in much the same way by breeding solely for certain traits to the exclusion of other traits and not always with long-term success either. I don't think we really know enough about them one way or another and, just like with animal breeding modifications, probably won't know for a few generations.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't like them, period. To me, they're solely made so that big companies can sell their product and take independence away from the people. 

Studies have shown they don't actually have higher yields than non-gmo varieties, and I'm happy due to consumer demand and price, a lot of farmers are switching back to growing non-gmo crops.

I have lots more to say but don't really want to stir the pot and get in trouble...


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Slippery slope that is the GMO conversation. I am uncomfortable with their use. The only research of them seems to be the companies that profit from them.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Against them! Some countries BAN them, they can't be good. To me if a corn can kill the insect that is eating it, how can that be good for me, or if that same corn can survive ROUNDUP, I don't want to eat it, I know, corn is just one of the many, and I avoid it as much as possible, right down to not using Vinegar in anything we consume unless it is Organic Apple Cider Vinegar.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

**bump** 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I say they're bad, REALLY bad actually. Some studies done with pigs and rats showed these results:

Intestinal disorders, infertility, kidney and liver issues, increased allergies and organ toxicity, plus an increase in cancer. I think GMO's are just poisons disguised as food.

Plus scientists are worried that these GMO's could become weeds, which would strangle out many other crops. I recently heard that farmers in Georgia are going back to non-GMO plants because of this.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Not good, god made all the seed bearing plants and herbs for us to use. We don't need to make our own.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't like them at all, they scare me. Too many "coincidental" links. There is talk that the bacteria they use to break the cell wall in the product can in turn do damage to our own bodies. IMO, plants aren't broke, we shouldn't be trying to "fix" them.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

If you have Netflix watch the Dust Bowl. Messing with Nature never ends well. We live in the middle of a huge agri-business area and have lost three bee hives due to colony collapse. Since they have no proof what causes that; I cannot say it for sure. But I have my suspicions.
We go to great length to find heritage seeds so we can save them from our bounty to plant next year. We are working on some third generation tomatoes this season.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

colony collapse has been linked to certain insecticide use. one is very popular that's made by Bayer. the EU has banned it, but Bayer has sued the EU for banning their product that kills bees. IMO bees are WAY more important than big pharm making more money....

and I wholly agree with Chad. absolutely no reason to make our own seed. nature is perfect just the way she is.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bump


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm with you all who are not comfortable with them. Besides the health issues, the problems with the bees, the messing with nature, I think greed plays a BIG part in the people who do it and those who monopolize/control the market. Remember that once something is genetically modified, there is a patent put on it, which means they are owned. Follow the money trail.


----------

